# Incases in Canada?



## iphoneuser (Aug 4, 2008)

I have not been able to find these cases anywhere in canada not even the apple store.I've been specifically looking for the incase silicone cover (link below).Anyone have any luck finding any incases either online or in there area?

Apple Store (U.S.) - Incase Protective Cover for iPhone 3G


----------



## MacAttraction (May 15, 2007)

*Maybe u looking for these....*

Hello,
Sig electronics have similar covers, if I am allowed to post link then check below

SIG Electronics, Apple World : Incase Accessories,Incase Protective Cover for iPhone (Black)

Take care.


----------



## PlanetTelex (Jul 13, 2008)

What city are you in? The Apple store does carry it as I saw it in Toronto a few days ago.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

The Vancouver Apple Store has a whole row of InCases for the 3G...including the one you linked:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I bought that exact case at Apple Yorkdale for protection until the good-looking case I ordered arrives. And the Power Support anti-glare protective film.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

The best incase case that they had was the incase slider. There isn't one for the iPhone 3G yet. Unfortunately incase doesn't ship to Canada from their website but like others said, available from Apple online or at the Apple Store. The case that is available now which looks like the incase slider is the contour flick.
Contour Flick case for the iPhone 3G review and contest | ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!


----------

